# Black Spots On RCS



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Living in a 10 gallon with a betta but the betta doesn't even pay the slightest attention to them.

I just brought 3 RCS home today and they are all active but i noticed a black spot on them.

Is it normal? Or is it something bad?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Where is the black spot? Same place on all of them?

Pictures would really help.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes they spots are on the same places, here are some pictures!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Have you fed the RCS anything, or did you just bring them home?

How long have you had them, and how long have they had the spots?

Did you notice the spots before you brought them home or after? If after, right after putting them in the tank, or a day or two later?

That type of spot can be anything from food to stress to a bacterial infection. Answering those questions will help to figure it out!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

No i haven't fed them anything, they're eating algae in my tank.
I've had them for a day. This morning when I turned the lights on, 2 of them became colourless and took some time before they got red again.
They got the spots after i put them in my tank. Thank you!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

They are probably stressed. Are they in a tank with your betta? How did you acclimate them to the water? How much cover do they have?


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes they are with my betta. At first they were with one that chased them but as soon as i saw it, i removed the betta and placed my most docile betta with them. He doesn't even try to go after them, he stays in the upper part of the tank all the time.
I acclimted them like fish. Float on water, add bit more tank water and placed them in after !


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok, stress is likely your culprit.

You didn't mention how much cover they have, but judging from your photos, they don't seem to have much moss or other cover like that. You should get some riccia, some moss, or even some subwassertang and just let it float around in the tank. The betta will enjoy it, too, but it will help to de-stress your shrimp because they like to hide in it - especially when there is a big fish around. They don't care that he's not chasing them - he's there, and they were just chased before! After a while, they'll realize he's not after them and they'll be more comfortable.

For the future, shrimp should always be acclimated with the drip method. They shouldn't be acclimated like fish. The shock of the water is probably part of it. 

In the end, keep an eye on them and provide them some cover, and they'll probably bounce back!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't know what the spot is about. But I can say, without doubt, that they are definitely stressed. 

Why are you putting these shrimps in with a betta??? I have about 50 RCS shrimps of my own and they always lived in a separate tank. I would never think about putting in a shrimp with my betta tank....unless I wanted the shrimp to be food for the fish.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Option said:


> I don't know what the spot is about. But I can say, without doubt, that they are definitely stressed.
> 
> Why are you putting these shrimps in with a betta??? I have about 50 RCS shrimps of my own and they always lived in a separate tank. I would never think about putting in a shrimp with my betta tank....unless I wanted the shrimp to be food for the fish.


You can expect to lose some shrimp to any fish large enough to eat them if you house them together, but I have kept betta and shrimp together with no problems! It's all about cover!! In fact, although we've been debating what to put in my 5 gallon with the shrimp I have now, I think it will end up being a betta after all. It was originally going to be for a betta anyway, until someone gave me some RCS for it. 

A local breeder got in touch with me though and has a salamander delta who lost an eye during grow out ... sounds like he might be a perfect addition to my RCS tank (less likely to find them, lol) and I can save him from the clove oil!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Option said:


> Why are you putting these shrimps in with a betta??? I have about 50 RCS shrimps of my own and they always lived in a separate tank. I would never think about putting in a shrimp with my betta tank....unless I wanted the shrimp to be food for the fish.


because i heard people did it too and i dont have any free tanks


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

tekkguy said:


> Ok, stress is likely your culprit.
> 
> You didn't mention how much cover they have, but judging from your photos, they don't seem to have much moss or other cover like that. You should get some riccia, some moss, or even some subwassertang and just let it float around in the tank. The betta will enjoy it, too, but it will help to de-stress your shrimp because they like to hide in it - especially when there is a big fish around. They don't care that he's not chasing them - he's there, and they were just chased before! After a while, they'll realize he's not after them and they'll be more comfortable.
> 
> ...



What is the drip method?

and they only have 2 plants and a cave to hide in this tank. I could put them in a 21 gallon with a lot of plants but they would probably end up as snack with 3 female bettas, 2 plattys and 3 mollies?


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

tekkguy said:


> You can expect to lose some shrimp to any fish large enough to eat them if you house them together, but I have kept betta and shrimp together with no problems! It's all about cover!!


True, but you'd have to have the tank so densely planted that you might never even see your shrimps to enjoy them. And the shrimps will forever be stressed trying to hide. Overall, it seems like a waste of money to keep shrimps with bettas....it's like buying feeder shrimp for a tank.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

WhiskeyHands said:


> What is the drip method?
> 
> and they only have 2 plants and a cave to hide in this tank. I could put them in a 21 gallon with a lot of plants but they would probably end up as snack with 3 female bettas, 2 plattys and 3 mollies?


As far as the plants go, see if you can just get some moss or something similar for the tank they're in now. That will help them tremendously.

For drip acclimation, you need a large bucket (or bowl), and an air hose. Put the shrimp and the water they came in into the bucket, and use the air hose to siphon water from the tank they are going in. You'll need to clamp the end of the hose that goes into the bowl so that it's just dripping instead of running free. Binder clips work great for this. Let the water drip from the tank into the bucket. After an hour or so, empty some of the water from the bucket and let it continue to drip. You can do this for as long as you want, but a couple of hours is probably sufficient. Once it's done, the shrimp (or fish!) can be safely added to your main tank. This really should be done after a quarantine period in a completely separate tank/bowl.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

tekkguy said:


> As far as the plants go, see if you can just get some moss or something similar for the tank they're in now. That will help them tremendously.
> 
> For drip acclimation, you need a large bucket (or bowl), and an air hose. Put the shrimp and the water they came in into the bucket, and use the air hose to siphon water from the tank they are going in. You'll need to clamp the end of the hose that goes into the bowl so that it's just dripping instead of running free. Binder clips work great for this. Let the water drip from the tank into the bucket. After an hour or so, empty some of the water from the bucket and let it continue to drip. You can do this for as long as you want, but a couple of hours is probably sufficient. Once it's done, the shrimp (or fish!) can be safely added to your main tank. This really should be done after a quarantine period in a completely separate tank/bowl.


Hmmm okayy thank you, i have fish bowls i dont use so im ready for the next time


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

waiit what black spot? I only see the shrimps organs which seems to make a dark patch on the shrimp....

If your shrimps survive, you'd be surprise at good they are at hiding...
O thought for the longest time I had 4 rcs in my 2.5 gallom betta tank.
after rehomeing all 4... I found 4 more...the last one when I was just about to pour my tank out for a rescape, and what I see? A little red thing swimming around in the muddy water


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

aokashi said:


> waiit what black spot? I only see the shrimps organs which seems to make a dark patch on the shrimp....
> 
> If your shrimps survive, you'd be surprise at good they are at hiding...
> O thought for the longest time I had 4 rcs in my 2.5 gallom betta tank.
> after rehomeing all 4... I found 4 more...the last one when I was just about to pour my tank out for a rescape, and what I see? A little red thing swimming around in the muddy water


I see the organs when i turn on the lights in the morning!

And yes lol, i only find one of them, the 2 other ones are hiding


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have large colonies of RCS in both of my tanks, one with a male betta, one with a sorority. I have only occasionally lost a shrimp. Just have plenty of cover (particularly java moss, or other plants that grow densely like lacefern and elodea). In a sparsely planted tank, sure, shrimp aren't a great idea with a betta, but it is perfectly doable. Don't be put off by it. 

And I agree, those black spot aren't something to worry about.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I have large colonies of RCS in both of my tanks, one with a male betta, one with a sorority. I have only occasionally lost a shrimp. Just have plenty of cover (particularly java moss, or other plants that grow densely like lacefern and elodea). In a sparsely planted tank, sure, shrimp aren't a great idea with a betta, but it is perfectly doable. Don't be put off by it.
> 
> And I agree, those black spot aren't something to worry about.


Thanks man, I noticed they are more active when the lights are off while during the day the 3 of them hide under one fake plant that is filled with algae. They never eat. Is the algae enough for them?


----------



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't help with the black spots having never seen anything like that on my shrimp but I thought I'd let you know that when they are kept on white gravel, they will often loose their color so they blend in more.
My mom always liked my shrimp so she got some for a 5 gallon and within a couple weeks, they all turn pale like ghost shrimp.
I also have kept mine in all my tanks, whether a community or a betta set up. I suppose some do get eaten but not enough to notice. I have two in a 10 gallon with my new male, he follows them around but never gets too close or tries to eat them. They give him something to interact with.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

GailC said:


> I can't help with the black spots having never seen anything like that on my shrimp but I thought I'd let you know that when they are kept on white gravel, they will often loose their color so they blend in more.
> My mom always liked my shrimp so she got some for a 5 gallon and within a couple weeks, they all turn pale like ghost shrimp.
> I also have kept mine in all my tanks, whether a community or a betta set up. I suppose some do get eaten but not enough to notice. I have two in a 10 gallon with my new male, he follows them around but never gets too close or tries to eat them. They give him something to interact with.


Oh that must be why they sometimes are pale! Well my male do not even think go to interact with them. He just does his things and the shrimps do their things too. But is it okay if they feed only on algae?


----------



## GailC (Feb 13, 2013)

It would be better if you can get some fish food down to them at least a couple times a week. Sometimes I drop a pinch of betta pelts in a corner and make sure the fish leave them alone, I also have sinking shrimp pellets I give them once in awhile.
They really love half rotted fall leaves that have sat in a pond for a few days. I get maple leaves from my moms koi pond, the shrimps love them.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

GailC said:


> It would be better if you can get some fish food down to them at least a couple times a week. Sometimes I drop a pinch of betta pelts in a corner and make sure the fish leave them alone, I also have sinking shrimp pellets I give them once in awhile.
> They really love half rotted fall leaves that have sat in a pond for a few days. I get maple leaves from my moms koi pond, the shrimps love them.


Ah okay if they like rotten leaves, is it okay if i take leaves from another tank and drop it into their tank?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

I drop oak leaves for my shrimp and just let them hang out in the tank. The current one has been in there for two weeks with no sign of disintegration. Also, blanched veggies and fruit are great ... Just don't leave in more than a couple of hours. I feed spinach, broccoli, banana, apple, strawberry, just about anything I can get in the tank. Just make sure it doesn't have any pesticides. 

Frozen should be thawed, fresh veggies I microwave in tank water and allow to cool so thy sink. Fruit I just drop in unless it floats. Shrimp only need supplemental feeding every 2-3 days (large planted tanks even less). They will benefit from the protein in fish food, but they are scavengers so any little bit of flake etc that makes it down will be found.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay thanks sounds good. They are active only when the lights are off so i guess that is when they will come out for food!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I've had RCS for two years now. If you're talking about the black spot behind their heads, it's their stomach. Other then that, I see no spots. The only thing I can think of is you talking about their insides. They'll be pale to blend in, that's why they look super red against black gravel. I just took some pics of my shrimp. See? They all have the black behind their heads. Also, my female is berries (pregnant). The female in your pic has a yellow saddle. This is formed by unfertilized eggs and it means that she's ready to breed. Also, my shrimp are in my betta tank. I keep my bettas well fed, so they don't go after the shrimp or the babies. I put 5 in here and ended up with 30 in a few months. They're scavengers and will eat algae, left over fish food, and even poop. I feed my shrimp Omega One Shrimp Pellets. Yes, shrimp are eating shrimp. xD


















Hard to see? No problem.









Here's a male, a female, and a juvie. See how the juvie (far right) has the brown from food?


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

ohh okay thanks that makes sense! I don't have any male for them to have babies aha! I'll need to make a trip to the pet store for one.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

You're welcome. The males are always a whitish or transparent color. Some will have the red speckling. I hope this helps a lot.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> You're welcome. The males are always a whitish or transparent color. Some will have the red speckling. I hope this helps a lot.


All of my males are red. It depends on the grade of the shrimp!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok. I forgot about that. I usually have the lower grade shrimp, rather then the Fire Red Shrimp.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Also, here's a video of my berried female. They constantly fan the eggs to prevent the eggs from growing fungus and to help circulation. They have a sticky membrane on the outside to hold them together. The batch can either be a few eggs or a lot (like my female). it depends on genetics and environment. The eggs will hatch in a month after birth and the shrimplets are sooo tiny. You have not seen tiny until you see a baby shrimp. xD

http://i1267.photobucket.com/albums/jj558/bk_1125/Bettas/5CFC6712-4FC5-459D-8D21-24ED47B632C9-2937-000002D48234DE78_zps64c162d4.mp4


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Males do usually have a bit less color regardless of the grade, but there are more reliable methods for sexing the shrimp.

Females are larger and have rounder bodies. They also have a visible "saddle"(unless they a painted fire reds which you can't see through). See here for helpful photos!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I checked but i really don't think I have a male!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

That sight is where I learned for my shrimp. It's a reliable sight with great pics. Still, most places don't sell FRS. The RCS are $5 each here, so imagine if they were a higher grade!


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> That sight is where I learned for my shrimp. It's a reliable sight with great pics. Still, most places don't sell FRS. The RCS are $5 each here, so imagine if they were a higher grade!


I bought my first RCS from a local breeder. Cost me $10 for 30 of them! The LFS here does sell them for $4.99 each, which is crazy. Lots of online sellers sell them for $1 - $2 each, but of course you have to pay shipping.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just wanted to mention that younger RCS tend to have lighter bodies and black spots on them. It's nothing out of the ordinary, just don't have their full color yet.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I started off with six female shrimp, I believe they were either fire reds or sakuras. Could not see a saddle. But they were large, solid red, and had rounded under bellies. Got them 3 for 10$ at the LFS. Have gotten in more cherries since, including some males, so lots and lots of babies.

Just spotted a fresh round of shrimplets. Approx 2mm in size. Generally they don't get much colour in until at least a cm in size. Before then pretty dull, with just a few red spots.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Option said:


> I don't know what the spot is about. But I can say, without doubt, that they are definitely stressed.
> 
> Why are you putting these shrimps in with a betta??? I have about 50 RCS shrimps of my own and they always lived in a separate tank. I would never think about putting in a shrimp with my betta tank....unless I wanted the shrimp to be food for the fish.


I've had a lot of betta become friends with the shrimp when housed together.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i would watch them over the next week or so to see if the condition improves. many things are often overcome in invertebrates with a molt.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

polukoff said:


> I've had a lot of betta become friends with the shrimp when housed together.


Right? There's a local betta breeder by me and he raises his baby bettas with RCS, CRS, CBS, etc. They never mess with the shrimp and when they're sold, they can be put in with shrimp of any type and they won't mess with them.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Are these female bettas?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

In what way? For my example, he grows all of the bettas in the same tank so they're fish/betta friendly along with shrimp friendly. He's had years of experience and he removes any betta that's overly aggressive.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

polukoff said:


> I've had a lot of betta become friends with the shrimp when housed together.


They are like friends now lol


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> i would watch them over the next week or so to see if the condition improves. many things are often overcome in invertebrates with a molt.


they are all doing good, they are all red except one of them


----------

